# Glenn Robinson



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Any ideas on what the Bucks should do with him? Trade him to a certain team?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Knicks for spree.
pacers for artest as backup.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jazz sign Marshall and trade him for Big Dog


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Ah the Big Dogg*

I don't know...he aint a bad player but we need a big change after our heart-break last year. I mean obviously we would of made the playoffs had Ray Allen been around and had not been injured. Oh well something needs to change...and it's gotta be G-Rob!


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

Package him up with Mason and a future 1st rounder for KG.

Wolves:
C-Jackson
PF-Mason
SF-G-Rob
SG-Wally
PG-Brandon

Mason should flourish because the Twolves are a much better 1/2 court team and hell get more touches. This is why this deal is equal.

Bucks:
C-Pryz
PF-KG
SF-TT
SG-Ray
PG-Sam

Scary, aint it?


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like that trade.....but I think you would have to throw in another player form the Bucks......maybe one of the draft picks...Jamal Sampson or Gadzuric....


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Samir87 *
> Package him up with Mason and a future 1st rounder for KG.
> 
> Wolves:
> ...


You are dreaming. The Wolves said the only deal they'll consider for Garnett is if a few quality all star players are involved. You'd have to give them Big Dog and Ray Allen and no crap contracts like Mason to get Garnett.


----------

